# [Horde] Werben/Werben lassen



## sinnlos42 (26. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Partner zum Zocken. Habe MOP garnicht gezockt, und will jetzt wieder einsteigen. Eigentlich will ich jemanden werben, damit ich mein alten Account beibehalten kann. Bin mir dessen aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Kann man ja auch nochmal bequatschen.
Ich bin 25 und berufstätig, hab also nichts gegen Gleichgesinnte und eh keine Lust mit Kids zu zocken. Kann auch nur am Wochenende oder unter der Woche ab 18Uhr.
Will aufjedenfall Horde zocken, Server spielt ja eh keine Rolle, da man ja auch Cross-Realm gemeinsam zocken kann
 
Meldet euch doch mal über Skype (sinnlos42@live.de) oder zur Not auch hier per PN. 
 
Grüße Simon


----------



## xX_Devil472_Xx (27. Januar 2015)

Ich würde dich anwerben


----------



## xX_Devil472_Xx (27. Januar 2015)

INteresse?


----------

